# Using GRUB to Dual-Boot Windows on a Second Hard Drive

## Darth_Daver

Linux has been my primary desktop OS since 1998.  I use Windows less every year, but I still keep a Windows partition for the odd application, usually a game.  I have the best results with Windows 2000 Pro (Win2k), but this information can be applied to any version of Windows through Windows XP.

  The Windows bootloader is designed to make things tough on users like us.  It insists on installing to and booting from the MBR of /dev/hda.  LILO and GRUB can boot from any active primary partition on /dev/hda so I always installed Windows to /dev/hda1 and installed my Linux bootloader to boot from my /boot partition on /dev/hda2, which I created as an active primary partition.  Since Windows frequently needs to be reinstalled, this helped avoid the inevitable overwriting of the MBR by Windows.

  For some reason, however, Win2k and XP change their own system partition to be the active partition any time I boot them.  This of course prevents my preferred bootloader from booting, but GRUB provides a way to safely contain such viral activity.   :Wink: 

  GRUB provides a way for you to trick Windows to boot from a slave drive (/dev/hdb in this example).  First you have to configure a hard drive as /dev/hda (master drive on the primary IDE bus) in order to successfully complete the installation of Windows.  Once that is done, configure the hard drive to be the slave drive on that IDE bus.  Add your Linux hard drive as the master on the same bus.  Complete the installation of Linux on the master drive.  Now you have Linux on /dev/hda and Windows on /dev/hdb.  We will assume that you installed the Linux /boot directory to /dev/hda1 and the Windows system partition on the C: drive (/dev/hdb1).

  Here is the contents of my /boot/grub/menu.lst file with added explanatory comments.  Everything after a # is my added comment, and the comments are not in my actual menu.lst file, although they should not hurt.  GRUB counts everything starting from 0.

# BEGIN /boot/grub/menu.lst

default 0 # This sets the first menu entry to boot by default.

timeout 5 # There will be a 5 second delay before the default is booted

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz # The boot menu graphic

title=Gentoo # This is the name displayed for the first entry

root (hd0,0) # GRUB's way of pointing to /dev/hda1 (drive 0,partition 0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 # kernel name and / location

title=Gentoo-test  # Menu entry for testing new kernels

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-test root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows 2000 Pro

map (hd0) (hd1) # Tell the first hard drive to pretend to be the second

map (hd1) (hd0) # Tell the second hard drive to pretend to be the first

root (hd1,0) # Tell GRUB Windows is on /dev/hdb1 (No pretending here)

rootnoverify (hd1,0) # GRUB won't attempt to mount the Windows drive

makeactive # Sets the partition to active

chainloader +1 # Tells GRUB to load the Windows bootloader when done

# END of /boot/grub/menu.lst

  The syntax of the Windows root and rootnoverify commands was a bit confusing because I originally assumed I should map to the partition after the map commands swapped drive locations, but GRUB is not fooled by that.  When I saw that it was trying to mount an ext3 file system instead of FAT32, I figured out what was wrong.

  I know and like LILO. GRUB has some nice features, though, and it is the future so I recommend you take the time to learn it.  I hope this "How To" is helpful.

----------

## kermitjunior

It can be frustrating when no one replies to your hard work, so I wanted to say thank you.

I knew GRUB could switch the mapping of drives, but haven't wanted to figure it out yet.  

So thanks for taking the time to write that out for those of us with limited time. Now I can at least contain windows to one drive.... "Bad OS! Go sit by yourself"

----------

## Sequentious

This is a lifesaver for a friend whos computer came only with a pesky "recovery" cd.

THANKS!

----------

## Darth_Daver

You are both welcome.  Thank you for taking the time to show your appreciation and provide feedback.  It is nice to know that my work helped others.

----------

## Ian

um, question about this...

i just installed gentoo, and i made everything work, up to grub.  i had some problems before, but i did as the installation manual told me, and everything worked.  but, the installation manual calls the file with all the stuff "grub.conf", not "menu.lst".  when i booted up, it just went to the grub menu, and i couldn't boot (or at least i don't know the command to boot from the "grub>" prompt).  does the fact that i made a "grub.conf" as opposed to "menu.lst" file matter?  i'd just like to clarify that problem.

grr, i just realized i missed the tiny line in the manual that tells you to link the two files.  is there a way to do this without reinstalling and recompiling everything?

----------

## Darth_Daver

Ian,

  It sounds like you have identified your error, and all you really need to do is mount your file system to create a link to complete that last step.  There are good instructions for "Using Gentoo CD to repair a broken system" here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5317

  Other bootable Linux installation CDs give you the same disaster recovery capabilities, but I assume you have a Gentoo CD handy since you just completed the installation.   :Smile: 

  Whatever you do, don't panic and do something rash.  Your system definitely sounds salvageable.  You should not need to install your system again unless you want to.  Of course, installing again is a good way to learn, but having new experiences using new tools to fix problems like this is also a good way to learn.

Good luck,

Dave

----------

## Ian

lol, i actually went back right after i posted this and tried doing just what you said, and amazingly, it worked.  after that things went downhill though...

grub came up perfectly fine, and looked all pretty.  i hit enterto boot linux, and i got a kernel panic, probably because i made another stupid mistake earlier in the install.  it may be because i did a stage1 install, and i'm still not sure what the variables were supposed to be set at  :Razz: , so i think i'm gona go back and try a stage2 or 3 install to avoid that.  also, when i tried to boot windows from grub, it didn't want to work either, but luckily they're on seperete physical drives, and my bios can boot off of drive 0 - 3, so i can choose at will which to boot from (makes it much easier if i get fustrated and want to ignore linux for a while  :Smile: ).  i think i have to try redoing a complete install (from stage2 or 3) using the above tips, and it will hopefully work this time  :Very Happy: .

----------

## julmust

thanks a lot for the tip! this really helped me and a few friends out. now I don't have to make changes in BIOS each time I have to boot up wintendo  :Smile: 

----------

## carambola5

 *Ian wrote:*   

> grub came up perfectly fine, and looked all pretty.  i hit enterto boot linux, and i got a kernel panic, probably because i made another stupid mistake earlier in the install.  it may be because i did a stage1 install, and i'm still not sure what the variables were supposed to be set at , so i think i'm gona go back and try a stage2 or 3 install to avoid that.  also, when i tried to boot windows from grub, it didn't want to work either, but luckily they're on seperete physical drives, and my bios can boot off of drive 0 - 3, so i can choose at will which to boot from (makes it much easier if i get fustrated and want to ignore linux for a while ).  i think i have to try redoing a complete install (from stage2 or 3) using the above tips, and it will hopefully work this time .

 

Usually when I get kernel panics in a newly installed system, the problem is actually with the grub.conf (or menu.lst) file.  It's usually because I used the wrong hdd assignments for the root and/or kernel lines.  These mistakes most likely occur when you are using 2 hard drives.

One way to make debugging this specific problem faster is to use multiple entries in the grub.conf file, using different kernel lines on each one.  That way, you don't have to boot into the install CD to change the file all the time; you can simply reboot and choose a differently configured menu item.

Also, another quick way of testing the validity of an entry.  If the blue graphic comes up in the grub bootloader, you know you have the right boot partition selected.  Now, use the same partition combination (eg (hd0,0), hd(1,0), etc) for the "root" line.

----------

## vorplex

you solved my Dual boot prob  :Laughing: 

----------

## Spack

A slight variation which works a little better with the installation instructions.  Will boot a new kernel by default but still provides the old one if this fails...saves modifying the list again after the new kernel is found to work

```
default 0

timeout 4

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo Old

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage.orig root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Evangelion

I currently run Debian in my home workstation, and it dual-boots with W2K. And I have a strange problem with it. Here is my setup:

Debian is in my first HD in /dev/hda (10gig HD). W2K is in my first ATA100-port (/dev/hde if I remember correctly. 30gig HD). First I had LILO installed in hda, and I had it set to boot both Debian and W2K. Debian booted like it should, but W2K wouldn't. It would start and then it would just hang (before you get the "progress-bar" in the bottom of the screen. Before the splash-screen). I never figured out how to fix that. So I started using a bit less elegant solution: My first boot-device is the floddy-drive, with second boot-device being the ATA100. When I want to run Linux, I insert my Debian boot-disk that boot up Debian. When I want to run W2K, I remove the boot-disk.

What could be causing the problem I described? How do I work around it? I would like to get rid of boot-floppies (not the most reliable thing in the world) when I migrate my workstation to gentoo.

----------

## Spack

Well according to the above you won't be able to do this with LILO.

So firstly you need to install GRUB.  Then configure it as above but replacing hd1 with hd4 (since, in GRUB, hd4=hde).

Here's a GRUB howto for debian, which may help with the initial setup:

http://www.linuxorbit.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=539&page=1

----------

## Xenarion

Thanks man! Great job! I encountered the same problem, and this helped!

Just one question; what is "The boot menu graphic "?

----------

## Spack

That is the pretty background to the boot menu in GRUB.  The default is a pretty gentoo image.

----------

## Xenarion

Err.. I dont get any image  :Sad:  Its just black.

----------

## Evangelion

 *Spack wrote:*   

> Well according to the above you won't be able to do this with LILO.
> 
> So firstly you need to install GRUB.  Then configure it as above but replacing hd1 with hd4 (since, in GRUB, hd4=hde).
> 
> Here's a GRUB howto for debian, which may help with the initial setup:
> ...

 

I use LILO in debian 'cause that's the defaul boot-manager. With Gentoo, I would of course use Grub. I'm just worried that I'll encounter the same problem with Gentoo/grub than with Debian/LILO.

----------

## Leoric

I replaced my linux hda with another drive and installed windows2k on it. Then I switched back and now my windows drive is hdb and linux is hda. 

I tryed your grub config, but windows 2k says it cant read from the selected partition. If I install the windows drive as hda, then everything works.

----------

## aridhol

I got help earlier with this but I must say your explanation cleared ut up greatly!

I love actually understanding why I do things and not just do them because someone told me it was the right way  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------

## undrwater

Thanks for a wonderful topic! I'll be using this soon as Windows is migrated off my box! (can't wait!)

Quick question about the rootnoverify;

I have tried to install grub several times with Win2k as hda, but when Win2k is selected from the menu, i get a blank screen then the grub menu reappears (as if it's looping).  Had to reinstall Win2k after this.

Does the rootnoverify option take care of this...or am i barking up the wrong tree?

Hope i'm not too off topic...and thanks!

----------

## marsf

Thanks!  I have been waiting 2 years for this  :Very Happy: 

There are other ways to have both Windows and Linux, but I have always wanted this setup.  I just seems to work best.

----------

## helmers

I'm trying this out now, I expect it to work, as I _almost_   :Wink:  had it right. Thanks for helping out!

----------

## aabragan

i am running gentoo 1.4 rc2, which i installed from the live cd. i tried the procedure above since i am running gentoo on my first hdd and windows xp on my second hdd but grub said that it did not recognise the map command. can some one help me out...

----------

## plate

Post your grub.conf, let's see it. Maybe it's just a typo.

----------

## Punisha69

Darth Daver.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

this was EXACTLY what I needed to do to get mine to work

appriciate the help  :Smile: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Yinchie

 *Xenarion wrote:*   

> Err.. I dont get any image  Its just black.

 

I had a black screen too but it still booted.

The thing that was causing the black screen was that I had:

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

instead of

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

note the space...

----------

## rxn

most excellent work on the dual booting problem.  however, winxp seems to take longer to boot than normal, as does linux (at least linux mentions something about a readonly filesystem, and pauses there).  any suggestions as to a fix for that, or is it just a price that is paid for the convenience of a dual-boot 'pooter?

----------

## ScamIam

Darth,

Well done man, I have been reading many areas on getting my dual boot to work. Funny how they seem to all be up to date but none worked. You should submit this to publishers in the next Linux Bible haha  :Smile: 

ScamIam

----------

## dstutz97

You rock...this saved me and my roomate!  Apparently I needed the map commands...

----------

## gatekeeper

Good work, your post helped me dual boot into Windows XP Pro and Gentoo Linux on two different drives... Many thanks...

----------

## mwm2000

Just thought I would add the same can be achieved with lilo 

here is an example :

image=/boot/bzImage

 label="Gentoo"

 read-only

 append="hdc=ide-scsi"

 root=/dev/sda8

image=/boot/Cluster

 label="Cluster"

 read-only

 append="hdc=ide-scsi"

 root=/dev/sda8

other=/dev/sda1

 label="Windows 2000"

 map-drive=0x80

 to=0x81

 map-drive=0x81

 to=0x80

----------

## Darth_Daver

 *mwm2000 wrote:*   

> Just thought I would add the same can be achieved with lilo 
> 
> 

 

It does not appear that you are doing the same thing, although it is difficult to say without an explanation of what you posted.  This thread started as an explanation of how to get Windows to boot from a slave IDE drive.  In your example, you appear to be booting Windows from the first SCSI drive, although I'm guessing that the "hdc=ide-scsi" is making the IDE drive use SCSI emulation like CD-R/RW drives often do.  I'm guessing that the "map-drive" and "to=" lines are then meant to make a slave drive appear to be a master to Windows.  Is that correct?  If so, I've never known anyone to use SCSI emulation on an IDE HD.  Are there any other benefits or problems with doing that?

----------

## mwm2000

Although you are correct that it is a scsi drive that I am using, lilo is installed on /dev/hda my first harddisk (which is the drive which boots)and therefore windows must be fooled into thinking my computer booted from the scsi drive. I am fairly certain that the same would work to boot a copy of windows from an ide slave drive, just replace /dev/sda1 with /dev/hdb (or which ever is appropriate for your setup). 

Also I am not using scsi emulation on an ide hard disk my setup is as follows:

/dev/hda = 120gb IDE HD (on which lilo is installed)

/dev/sda = 18gb SCSI HD (on which all of my OS are installed, Gentoo and windows 2000)

/dev/hdc = CD/RW (hence the hdc=ide-scsi) 

/dev/hdd = DVD Drive

And finally yes your correct the "map-drive" and "to=" lines are to fool windows into thinking the computer booted from my scsi drive.

I hope this answers all your questions

----------

## Darth_Daver

 *mwm2000 wrote:*   

> I hope this answers all your questions

 

Yes, that clears everything up.  

Thanks...

----------

## HolyCoitus

Very nice.  I wish I'd found this a bit earlier when I actually still needed to boot into windows (problem with my burner, got a new one and it's since been fixed.  Couldn't burn data cds but could burn audio...  Interesting problem, eh?) but this finally resolves the problem of having my faster drive sitting as a useless fat32 storage bin!  Thanks for the info, I'm definitely appreciative.

----------

## clumsyninja

cool. thanks for the tips.

grub is one of those programs i just took for granted and only had a surface knowledge of (i never ever considered a man grub...).

----------

## bleatingherd

Working beautifully.  I love you.  :Very Happy: 

This should definately be added to the installation faq.  Was hard to find.

----------

## rezza

hmm... i thought this would work fine, but alas no. here's my grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

                                                                                

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi vga=794

title=Windows server 2003

map (hd0)(hd1)

map (hd1)(hd0)

root (hd1,0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

any idea what's wrong here?

EDIT: oh crap, i forgot to post what error i got... lol.

when i select windows, i get the following error:

```
map (hd0)(hd1)

Error 11: unrecognised device string
```

----------

## rezza

ok, i'm an idiot. i needed a space between the (hd0) and the (hd1) on the map lines. obviously.

*slaps forehead

----------

## Japheth

Ok, I thought this would work for sure... I wasn't quite right...

When I try and boot into Windows, I get either an 

```
NTLDR couldn't be found
```

 message, or it says my 

```
<Windows Root>system32\hal.dll is corrupt
```

Depending on whether I try booting to (hd2,0) or (hd1,0) respectively...

I have three drives and a CD drive.

Primary Master - hda1 - Gentoo

Primary SLave - CD drive

Secondary Master - hdc1 - Windows XP

Secondary Slave - NTFS Drive

What's my problem??

Here's my grub.conf file:

```

timeout 30

default 0

fallback 2

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=<mybox'sname> (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

title=<myboxesname> (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

title=<mybox'sname> (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2

title=<mybox'swindowsname> (Windows XP)

map (hd0) (hd2) # or map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd2) (hd0) # or map (hd1) (hd0)

root=(hd2,0) # or root=(hd1,0)

rootnoverify=(hd2,0) # or (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Please help if you can!   :Smile: 

----------

## rugball

Glad to seee that this thread is still active. Greetings from a linux n00b.

Per the directions at the top of this thread and the install docs, Windows XP should be installed on hdb. I've gotten as far as the emerge grub phase of the install but now I'm confused. It says: *Quote:*   

> Code listing 23.3: GRUB not on the MBR
> 
> Alternatively, if you wanted to install the bootloader somewhere other than the MBR
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0) // Your boot partition
> ...

 

It goes on to say: *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> # Below needed only for people who dual-boot
> 
> title=Windows XP
> ...

 I gathered that /dev/hda5 is another linux partition as is listed here: *Quote:*   

> Code listing 6.6: An example partition configuration
> 
> Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System
> 
> /dev/hda1             1        14    105808+  83  Linux
> ...

 My problem is that I already have WinXP installed, but on /dev/hda1 (that is the only partition on that 40GB HDD). I have a second 80GB HDD, hdb, with linux partitions /dev/hdb1 (boot), hdb2 (swap) and hdb3 (root). hdb5 through 7 are additional partitions for Windows files.

Both drives are jumpered for cable select rather than the master/slave configuration. Do I need to change the jumpers on the HDD's and/or reverse their physical locations on the IDE cable for this "map (hd0) (hd1)" trick to work? Is there a way to dual boot with my existing setup? I just recently reinstalled WinXP (before I decided to install linux) and I'd rather not screw up the MBR or have to start either intallation over.

----------

## mawst

Great guide! This helped me out a bunch.

----------

## JonnieDago

This tip saved my ass.

Tanks dude!!!!

----------

## Idiot_Circus_Boy

You da man. The only reason I haven't moved linux to my primary hardware was because I didn't want to re-partition my current windows configuration. (it's kinda a safety blanket for me) 

Now I can just make that drive a slave and intall happy linux on a another HD.  I love it.

----------

## Wheatley

Here is my grub.conf file.  Can anyone see why I would be getting an error?  I have gentoo on the Master and windows 2k on the slave drive.  When I selected windows the screen went black and displayed an error message but it let me return to the grub menu.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

title=Windows 2000

map(hd0)(hd1)

map(hd1)(hd0)

root(hd1,0)

rootnoverify(hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Thanks

----------

## Wolven

Hey Wheatley. I think I know what your error is. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Windows 2000
> 
> map(hd0)(hd1)
> ...

 

You need a space between the (hd0) and (hd1) here 

```
map (hd0)[space here](hd1)
```

And here 

```
map(hd1)[space here](hd0)
```

Hope that helps you.

-Wolven

----------

## Wheatley

Well I tried to add the space in between them and retry but I still get the same error.  The error I get is something like: error 13 unrecognized executable then it lists these two line from the grub.conf file

makeactive

chainloader +1

it seems like something happens with the rootnoverify line I think.  

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Wolven

Here is my grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 8

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

                                                                                                                                                         

#title=Gentoo Linux (gentoo-2.4.20-r8)

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

                                                                                                                                                         

title=Gentoo Linux [kernel-2.6.0-beta9]

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6 root=/dev/hda3

                                                                                                                                                         

title=DOS/Windows98se

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

rootnoverify

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Try removing the (hd1,0) after rootnoverify and add a space here: 

```
root [space here] (hd1,0)
```

 I dunno. Mabye that helps...

----------

## Squinky86

I'm in a...special situation.  My dad hates linux.  I mean, he loathes *NIX because it's "so insecure."  Don't ask.

Anyways, I use linux and he doesn't like it, but I have to keep it on the primary slave hd (hdb).  I am not allowed to let it TOUCH the primary master in any way (hda, WinME <-- you can see why I switched a couple years ago).  Whenever I get on, I have to go into the bios and set hdb as my boot device, then go back and change it to hda later.  Grub is on the MBR of hdb, so hdb is (hd0,0) when it's booting.  Is there any way to tell the MBR of hdb to boot hda?  Remember I'm not allowed to touch hda.  If there's no way, I may just make windows the primary slave and set linux as master so that grub can be used properly, but I'd prefer not to get in any trouble with my dad.

----------

## Wheatley

Thanks that seemed to work.  I did both at the same time so I am not sure which one it was but, oh well it works now. 

Thanks alot.

----------

## Camulus

This will be for long  :Wink: 

I have a problem triing to install winXP in my box (for whom ask why i want WinXP having linux, the answer is so simple: to play!).

My HDs are the next ones:

   hda1 - Gentoo boot

   hda2 - swap

   hda3 - root

   hda4 - mldonkey (reiserfs)

   hdb1 - FAT32 (full of data - warehouse)

   hdb2 - FAT32 - blank - where i want to put WinXP  :Wink: 

How it comes?

1.- Boot from XP cdrom. It crashes 5 of 6 times when it checks the hardware. One time it boots say me that it needs a free partition in first HD.

2.- Power-off all linux HDs. Set hdb as master in ide0 and boot again

3.- After 6 or 7 faliure boots (crash on hardare detect again) it starts to install in D: (horay! horay!)

4.- Copy all the files and reboot itself (all semms oks)

After this, 2 things:

a) If i left to reboot as it, it boots the CDROM again and thinks it's a new install. From the start point!!

b) If i put off the cdrom, it boots from HD, but say me "bad disk" and no boot. 

I think it can be because C: (hdb1) is a FAT32 partition with data stored in it and winXP NEEDS to be in the first partition of HD. Could someone confirm my suspect?

Thanks (and yes! yes! yes! I hate M$)

----------

## velociphile

Firstly, thank you very, very much Darth, this was just exactly what I needed.

Secondly, to help anyone else having the same problem I did:

"Windows 2000 could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem"

This turned out to be because Windows installation had [mis]configured the entry in c:\boot.ini as signature() rather than multi(). 

My old c:\boot.ini:

--------------------

[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=signature(e38d91e4)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT

[operating systems]

signature(e38d91e4)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Windows 2000 (signature bootline)" /fastdetect

My new (working) c:\boot.ini

---------------------------------

[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect

As a useful by-product, it made Windows boot quicker too.

Hope this helps

----------

## firebob57

ok i dont really understand whats going on here, but here's what i have:

master = gentoo (hd0)

slave = winxp (hd1)

gentoo boots fine, but when i try to boot winxp,

i get 'grub commands:' and it lists the commands from

the grub.conf, and after the root (hd1,0) it says

'filesystem ext2fs, partition-type 0x83' which makes no

sense because it should be a vfat or whatever windows

filesystem it has on here. heres my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=gentoo

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdb3

  initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r8 

title=windowsxp

  map (hd0) (hd1)

  map (hd1) (hd0)

  root (hd1,0)

  rootnoverify (hd1,0)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

```

i just dont understand how it can think both hd0 and hd1 are

ext2fs, when thats not completely impossible.  something may

have happened because i changed the boot order of the hard-

drives from the windows drive being first to the gentoo

drive being first after the initial install/building, but all of the grub

stuff was done after that.  another possible place was i may have

run setup (hd1) thinking it was the gentoo drive but they had been

flipped after switching the boot order.  i tried re-emerging grub

and starting everything over, same problem.  any ideas?

-andy[/code]

----------

## dapoppa1

Will this work if my drives are they other way around (Windows = hda, Linux = hdb) if I just adjust the terms in menu.lst?

----------

## plate

Now, if Windows is already on your first drive, what would you want to remap the drives for? Linux certainly doesn't need you to trick it into believing that it's residing on the first disk... No, this Howto only applies to Windows on the second disk.

----------

## dapoppa1

Alright, so in this particular case (windows is hda and linux hdb), what would i have to do in order for linux to boot up automatically?

----------

## miha

This works except that once windows is halfway through boot it give me the blue screen(boy did I miss those) with UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME error...

----------

## juri

A question related to the master/slave configuration for dualbooting with win89:

I'm going to add a CDWriter to my PC, actually I have the win98 hard drive on primary master, linux on the secondary master (I'm booting with the floppy!!) and the CD-ROM om the secondary slave. Should I install the CDRW on the secondary master, that is free, or should I change the whole configuration, consider that I want to install gentoo using the script posted here.

----------

## olias2

 *juri wrote:*   

>  Should I install the CDRW on the secondary master, that is free, or should I change the whole configuration, consider that I want to install gentoo using the script posted here.

  Secondary master for the CD-RW is good as well as the rest of your drives. Also, because your Windows drive is the primary-master (hd0,0) you only need the following for Grub to boot that partition...(see the install guide) 

```
title=Windows

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

BTW, thanks Darth

----------

## WebsterRF

Let me add my thanks...this works like a charm.  I know it can be done, but I don't believe in putting linux and windows on the same hard drive.  I like the seperation.  While I've been in process of swapping between the two, I was literally just plugging and unplugging hard drives in. 

Now that I finally purchased the hard drive I planned on having the gentoo system on, I put that as the master, and of course couldn't boot into windows because it was the slave drive.  This tip of course fixed that problem.

So, now all is well.  I have a mountable NTFS read only system in gentoo, and if I want I can boot into the ol' win2k to get at or edit something.  Once I have a window manager installed I don't expect to do it very often, but Microsoft did just send me a complimentary version of small business server 2003 I may want to play with and this trick will make it easier to do so.  I don't have any spare machines at work to play with that sort of thing (which is a predominantly microsoft shop with one FreeBSD server)

----------

## bidders

Like almost everyone else who's replied here, this was just the bit of info I needed. Ta very much. I messed up when I did the mappings. or rather, after I did them... I didn't realise I had to refer to the original name of the drive, rather than the one you just mapped it to. Thanks again.

This is why I love the gentoo way... the people in the forums are genuinely helpful and give good advice, the way the Linux community used to be.

----------

## soma1992

I know I'm regurgitating everyone else but this is exactly what I needed!

THANKS FOR THE HARD WORK  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oniony

 *Darth_Daver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Windows 2000 Pro
> 
> map (hd0) (hd1) # Tell the first hard drive to pretend to be the second
> ...

 

Is it necessary to have both root and rootnoverfiy?  I thought rootnoverify had the same function as root but without the mounting?

----------

## S. Traaken

Another thanks.  This was spot on :)

----------

## EasterParade

Oh thank You, thank You and another thanks  :Laughing: 

This is a dream come true. 

I've ditched LVM, bought a new, fast 120 GB harddisc and copied my gentoo as is but without lvm onto the new drive, which is master of course.

I gave the old ibm hdd to win, which is now slave. 

Worked for me with rootnoverify without (hd1,0) behind it.

I've added win to /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hdb1      /mnt/Windows   vfat      noauto,user,gid=users,umask=0002.iocharset=iso8859-1,code=437      0 0

```

Noauto, because Linux won't mount it. I can mount it manually though. But fdisk tells me this here:

```
# fdisk /dev/hdb1

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 79767.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb1: 41.1 GB, 41167494144 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 79767 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1p1   ?     1688622     3643415   985215504   6e  Unknown

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/hdb1p2   ?     1319628     1854326   269488144   6e  Unknown

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/hdb1p3   ?      534712     1921977   699181456   53  OnTrack DM6 Aux3

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/hdb1p4   ?     1383560     1383581       10668+  49  Unknown

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

```
# fdisk /dev/hdb

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 5005.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41174138880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5005 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1        5005    40202631    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

When I try to have Linux mount it on boot it complains of bad blocks or too many filesystems mounted.

Does anyone have an idea what it is that my gentoo-system doesn't like about it?

greetings

transsib

edit: kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r2, udev, vfat support in the kernel

----------

## isolder

I had a problem here, but solved it.  Now I have another one.Last edited by isolder on Sun Mar 14, 2004 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## isolder

Incidentally I solved my problem just now.  Thanks for any help and great tutorial!

----------

## isolder

What do we need to do if windows is on the second partition of hdb ?

I have a dell, which partitions drives with its little "dell utility" thing in partition 1, and then windows in partition 2..

I've tried root (1,1) but it no worky..

----------

## Xer0

shouldn't it be root (hd1,1)?

Thanks a lot darth, this really helped me out.

- Xavier

http://www.noreality.net

----------

## isolder

Yeah, I found out I had to take out the root line and leave the rootnoverify

----------

## Serpiz

This howto rocks! Great job, now I can take the weekend off without worrying about dual booing   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cuardin

Cool

----------

## darkangael

Excellent. This is exactly what i needed (pending testing). If you haven't already, please submit it to http://gentoo-wiki.com/ as I am sure it can help a lot of people out!

----------

## ludemonkey

worked for me too... THANKS!

windows had been a secondary drive previously and wouldnt boot so i had to reinstall windows on the second drive

hda - linux

hdb - XP

----------

## nuzzy

My Gento is on /dev/hda and my XP is on /dev/hde... would I still be using the same mapping, i.e.:

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

or would it be:

map (hd0) (hd2)

map (hd2) (hd0)

/dev/hda is the only IDE disk and by itself on IDE controller1.  The CD-ROM is by itself on ide controller2.  My Windows (/dev/hde) is on a SATA controller.  Any ideas??

----------

## darkangael

If you try and it fails it won't hurt your computer, but that sounds like a good idea (I never got mine working with that setup but i never tried that idea either)

----------

## acidlog

After houres of painfull thinking an shouting at each others for my and my friend heare, we finaly found this thread.

Darth_Daver, you are our Hero 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## deanpence

Update: I "fixed" this situation on my own by completely avoiding the circumstances that led to the problem in the first place. Namely, I backed up gentoo, repartitioned the master HDD, installed Windows on the first partition, restored gentoo, and installed grub on the MBR. Works like a charm like that. I still have no idea why the two-disk setup didn't work.

Original Post:

Thanks for the tip, Darth_Daver, but this doesn't work with my configuration. I get this error message from NT's boot loader:

```
Windows 2000 could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:

<windows 2000 root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe.

Please reinstall a copy of the above file.
```

I've got Gentoo on the master HDD and Windows 2K Pro (SP4) on the slave HDD. Here's my grub.conf:

```
# grub.conf

# Use the most recent Linux kernel by default.

default 0

# Fall back to the next most recent Linux kernel.

fallback 2

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

################################

# the most recent Linux kernel #

################################

title=Gentoo Linux (current)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel ro root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:1024x768-24@80

###########

# Windows #

###########

title Windows 2000

        rootnoverify (hd1,0)

        makeactive

        map (hd0) (hd1)

        map (hd1) (hd0)

        chainloader +1

################################

# explicitly versioned kernels #

################################

# 2.6.9-gentoo-r9-2

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9-2

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9-2 ro root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:1024x768-24@80

# etc.
```

I even tried adding a second entry to Windows' boot.ini to try:

```
[boot loader]

timeout=10

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Win2K Pro" /fastdetect

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINNT="Win2K Pro (2nd disk)" /fastdetect
```

But I get the same error message (above) with either OS option. (Interestingly, the first option gives me the usual ASCII progress bar and then the error message underneath; the second option just gives the error message at the top of the screen.)

I would try some other things like swapping the HDDs and installing grub in the MBR of the new master HDD, but, unfortunately, I cannot get my BIOS to recognize both disks in that configuration, so I'm stuck with Gentoo on master and Windows on slave.

Just in case, here's a look at my partitions:

```
# Gentoo disk:

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          16      128488+  93  Amoeba # /boot

/dev/hda2              17         140      996030   92  Unknown # [swap]

/dev/hda3             141        4870    37993725    5  Extended

/dev/hda5             141         513     2996091   93  Amoeba # /tmp

/dev/hda6             514        1260     6000246   93  Amoeba # /var

/dev/hda7            1261        2380     8996368+  93  Amoeba # /usr

/dev/hda8            2381        2878     4000153+  93  Amoeba # /opt

/dev/hda9            2879        3127     2000061   93  Amoeba # /

/dev/hda10           3128        4123     8000338+  93  Amoeba # /var/tmp

/dev/hda11           4124        4870     6000246   93  Amoeba # /home/backup
```

```
# Windows disk:

Disk /dev/hdb: 8455 MB, 8455200768 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1027 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1        1026     8241313+   7  HPFS/NTFS
```

Edit: Windows boots fine when the disk is set up as master (and only, due to the above problem).

----------

## tlyons

The answer may already be on this board, but I don't see it.  After spending the last few days installing Gentoo in my spare minutes, I'm pretty burned out.    :Shocked: 

Here's the scoop:

-Two drives: hda (WinXP Pro) and hdg (Gentoo) connected to a SIIG UltraATA/133 card (Silicon Image 0680 ver. 3)

-GRUB boots into WinXP just fine

-Gentoo says the video mode number is undefined, despite the fact that it's specified in my grub.conf

-I used genkernel

-Loads modules: ehci-hcd, uhci, usb-ohci, hid, usb-storage, uhci-hcd, ochi-hcd, ieee1394, ochi1394, and sbp2

-Mounts filesystems

Then:

>>Determining root device...

>>Block device /dev/hdg3 is not a valid root device

>>The root block device is unspecified or not detected [etc]

Then I get the boot() :: prompt

Excerpt from grub.conf:

```

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdg3 vga=788

initrd /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

Any help is appreciated.  I'm too close to the finish line to dump Gentoo now.  Besides, it's been rewarding getting this far alone.

- T.

----------

## Hobbit_HK

I don't know about your root problem (but I'm curious.. How did you go from hda to hdg?), but I think your video-mode needs to be in the new vesafb-tng way... But I don't remember what it is.. Check the docs in the kernel sources dir...

----------

## tlyons

The lettering scheme is odd, I'll admit.  I'm not sure how it got to be hdg, but I have 2 fixed hard drives, 1 CD-ROM, 1 CD-RW, 1 removable 1.5GB drive (SyQuest SyJet), and a card reader (for memory sticks, etc) that shows up as a USB mass-storage device.

If the Linux drive was hdg when I made the linux partitions, is it still hdg now?

- T.

----------

## Hobbit_HK

I don't think so.. You can try and "brute\force" the letters.. try all the options you think are appropriate..

----------

## [mX]

Weird problem, I have Linux on hda and Windows on hdc. So I ran grub again, rebuilt the device list and saw them labeled as hd0 and hd1. So I used the same setup as above and I can start the computer, run Linux then reboot and switch to Windows fine. However, when I then reboot again and switch back to Linux my keyboard is locked.. Linux boots up fine, I watch dmesg scroll by, but the num lock key is stuck on and I get absolutely no response from the keyboard.. anyone seen anything like this?

----------

## mantheorem

I followed Darth Daver's method of dual booting using two seperate hard drives. Is it possible to see my linux hard drive (my primary hard drive, hd0)  when I am within windows xp, and access the files that are on it? 

Thanks.

----------

## Garak128

I've a similar problem.

I have 2 drives, but there on different controllers.

Gentoo on my Primary Master IDE controller drive, by itself. It shows up as controller 0 in bios.

Windows on my Primary Master Sata controller drive, by itself. It shows up as controller 2 in bios

I got:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

Also set my devices.map to (not sure if this is correct):

(fd0)	/dev/fd0

(hd0)	/dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/sda

Entering that just displays,, well that text on the screen and nothing else happens, no getting back to grub, gota reboot..

Will this work then?:

title Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1) # Tell the first hard drive to pretend to be the second 

map (hd1) (hd0) # Tell the second hard drive to pretend to be the first 

root (hd1,0) # Tell GRUB Windows is on /dev/hdb1 (No pretending here) 

rootnoverify (hd1,0) # GRUB won't attempt to mount the Windows drive 

makeactive # Sets the partition to active 

chainloader +1 # Tells GRUB to load the Windows bootloader when done

PS: mantheorem, to access ext2/3 filesystems on windows : http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm

That is a good driver, no write support tho.

Paragon Ext2fs anywhere is a commercial app that provides write support is another one, but I couldn't get that to work lately.

There's a few others, but ext2ifs works best for me.

----------

## madikken

and it worked for me tooo....

goodi goddi

 :Very Happy: 

happy and smiling...

----------

## mantheorem

 *Garak128 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: mantheorem, to access ext2/3 filesystems on windows : http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
> 
> That is a good driver, no write support tho.
> ...

 

Thanks!

----------

## mantheorem

 *Garak128 wrote:*   

> I've a similar problem.
> 
> I have 2 drives, but there on different controllers.
> 
> Gentoo on my Primary Master IDE controller drive, by itself. It shows up as controller 0 in bios.
> ...

 

At the moment, I don't see anything that will prevent that setup from working. Also, it depends on what kernel you are using.

----------

## Bonxa

Thanks a bunch for this guide. I now got a very good setup on two drives with both WinXP and Gentoo. Should be a breeze to reinstall Windows as well.

----------

## UndercoverParrothead

 *deanpence wrote:*   

> Update: I "fixed" this situation on my own by completely avoiding the circumstances that led to the problem in the first place. Namely, I backed up gentoo, repartitioned the master HDD, installed Windows on the first partition, restored gentoo, and installed grub on the MBR. Works like a charm like that. I still have no idea why the two-disk setup didn't work.
> 
> Original Post:
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Darth_Daver, but this doesn't work with my configuration. I get this error message from NT's boot loader:
> ...

 

I've got the exact same issue, with the exact same setup.  /dev/hda is a 160GB Linux Drive, /dev/hdb is my 8GB Win2k drive.  If I disconnect /dev/hda and boot using /dev/hdb as the primary, Windows boots fine.  Trying to boot via Grub, however, leads to the same error message as the OP.

I really don't want to go back and repartition things again.  Any thoughts?

----------

## darcon

 *UndercoverParrothead wrote:*   

>  *deanpence wrote:*   Update: I "fixed" this situation on my own by completely avoiding the circumstances that led to the problem in the first place. Namely, I backed up gentoo, repartitioned the master HDD, installed Windows on the first partition, restored gentoo, and installed grub on the MBR. Works like a charm like that. I still have no idea why the two-disk setup didn't work.
> 
> Original Post:
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Darth_Daver, but this doesn't work with my configuration. I get this error message from NT's boot loader:
> ...

 

This is just a guess but maybe you have your harddrvies both set on cableselect? So when only the win2k HD is plugged in it's hda(master), but when you plug in the linux drive(hda) the win2k drive becomes hdb(slave). So windows boot code is looking on hda when your windows install is actually on hdb now. The only way to fix this without repartioning that I can think of is to make the win2k drive hda and then install grub on it. 

Another solution you can look into is running recovery console from win2k install disc and using the fixmbr command while win2k is hdb. I've never tried this tho so I'm not sure if it will work. Hopefully it's smart enough to write the mbr to hdb instead of overwritting grub on hda.

----------

## UndercoverParrothead

 *darcon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is just a guess but maybe you have your harddrvies both set on cableselect? So when only the win2k HD is plugged in it's hda(master), but when you plug in the linux drive(hda) the win2k drive becomes hdb(slave) but when you plug in the linux drive(hda) the win2k drive becomes hdb(slave). 

 

Actually...regardless, my Windows HDD shows up as the Primary Slave, which is what it should be, regardless of whether or not I have the Primary Master drive connected.  This also holds true for when I have the cable positions switched - my linux HDD still shows up as the master, and the Windows drive as the slave.  That Windows drive has always been funky when it comes to jumpering though - perhaps it bears looking at.

 *darcon wrote:*   

> So windows boot code is looking on hda when your windows install is actually on hdb now. The only way to fix this without repartioning that I can think of is to make the win2k drive hda and then install grub on it. 
> 
> Another solution you can look into is running recovery console from win2k install disc and using the fixmbr command while win2k is hdb. I've never tried this tho so I'm not sure if it will work. Hopefully it's smart enough to write the mbr to hdb instead of overwritting grub on hda.

 

Hmm, that second option is a possibility.  I'll give it a shot.

----------

## wesw02

i have to get my thank you in, so thanks alot man

----------

## nkmcc

Thanks a bunch - that disk swapping trick is great.

-Neal

----------

## Sakkath

Thanks a bunch; this appeared to help many people, including me!!!  This was a perfect topic, a first google result for "gentoo windows dualboot"  :Smile: .

I'm just a little worried, for my situation is a little different.  At the moment I have windows on a master IDE drive.  I got a new SATA drive I want to put Gentoo on, and of course, make that the master.  I'm wondering how it would work out with one SATA and one IDE.  I never used a SATA drive before.  I want Windows to think it's a master IDE drive so I don't encounter problems, for it is the master at the moment.  Would I put it on the slave cable, and the SATA on the first SATA port?  I'm not sure how to set up master & slave, and quite how to boot.

Any help would really be appreciated!

----------

## Sakkath

Sorry, I figured it out.  I'd have a master IDE and a master SATA.  I wouldn't have to map the devices, I was told hd0 would be defautly /dev/sda and hd1 would be /dev/hda, so I could do the normal linux boot and for windows it would be rootnoverify (hd1,0) and that should work, so I was told in #Linux on EFnet.  If I experience errors, when I finally get the setup going, when I get the PSU for SATA, ordered it today, I'll explain my problems and solutions for reference to other users.

----------

## carpman

Hello, ok am trying to dual boot using Hardware based sata controller on which i have 5 drives which are setup as 2 for linux with mixture of raid0 raid1 arrays, the other 3 are in raid0 raid5  but used for windows and backups.

/boot is set as boot dirve in controller and is on /dev/sda1 (hd0), i have windows installed on dev/sde1 (hd15)

When i try booting to windows i error 12 ?

Any idea where i going wrong?

Can get windows to boot if set it to boot disk in controller but don't want that hassel.

cheers

grub.conf

```

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/hda6.

title=Windows 2000

makeactive

map (hd0) (hd15) # Tell the first hard drive to pretend to be the second

map (hd15) (hd0) # Tell the second hard drive to pretend to be the first

root (hd15,0)

rootnoverify (hd15,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1180 MB, 1180696576 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 143 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         143     1044225    5  Extended

/dev/sda5              14         143     1044193+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 64.4 GB, 64424509440 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7832 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        7832    62910508+   5  Extended

/dev/sdb5               1         637     5116639+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb6             638        1912    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            1913        5737    30724281   83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            5738        5864     1020096   83  Linux

/dev/sdb9            5865        7139    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/sdb10           7140        7832     5566491   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 75.1 GB, 75161927680 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9137 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1        9137    73392921    5  Extended

/dev/sdc5               1        2550    20482812   83  Linux

/dev/sdc6            2551        6374    30716248+  83  Linux

/dev/sdc7            6375        7649    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/sdc8            7650        8286     5116671   83  Linux

/dev/sdc9            8287        9137     6835626   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdd: 6647 MB, 6647971840 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 808 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1         808     6490228+   5  Extended

/dev/sdd5               1         191     1534144+  83  Linux

/dev/sdd6             192         446     2048256   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sde: 53.6 GB, 53684994048 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 6526 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1        6526    52420063+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdf: 107.3 GB, 107374182400 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 13054 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdf1               1       13054   104856223+   5  Extended

/dev/sdf5               1       13054   104856192   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdg: 161.0 GB, 161061273600 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19581 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdg1               1       19581   157284351    5  Extended

/dev/sdg5               1       19581   157284319+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdh: 24.9 GB, 24970788864 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3035 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdh1               1        3035    24378606    5  Extended

/dev/sdh5               1          13      104359+  83  Linux

/dev/sdh6              14        3035    24274183+  83  Linux

```

----------

## Athena1988

Thank you so much! I hate windows but my parents use it. This was the last little bug I had when upgrading my drive!

Athena

----------

